# Prescription Charges



## stevesainty (Jan 7, 2011)

This morning I went to collect my normal prescription from the farmacia, and was asked to pay 10%. When I asked why, the chemist told me that there had been a recent change in the law.

I cannot find anything on the internet about it, does anyone else have some information please?

I am over 60 and a resident in Spain with my healthcare being paid for by UK using my wife´s S1 arrangement. Since January 2015 we have paid nothing for our prescriptions but prior to that we paid 10% contribution.

I am not complaining about having to pay, as it is less than a couple of euros for both of us, but I am a bit puzzled that I have not read about this reversal on the internet


----------



## Hepa (Apr 2, 2018)

Depends where you reside, we have for years paid 10%.


----------



## stevesainty (Jan 7, 2011)

Hepa said:


> Depends where you reside, we have for years paid 10%.


We live in Alicante region.


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

stevesainty said:


> We live in Alicante region.


I believe that anyone in the Comm. Valencia and in receipt of an S1 (or a dependant of such person) is entitled to FREE medicines.

@Xabiachica may have a link to the rules on this.


----------



## stevesainty (Jan 7, 2011)

snikpoh said:


> I believe that anyone in the Comm. Valencia and in receipt of an S1 (or a dependant of such person) is entitled to FREE medicines.
> 
> @Xabiachica may have a link to the rules on this.


Yes I know, and we have had free prescriptions since January 2015, but this morning I was asked to pay the 10% charge. Has something recently changed as mentioned by the chemist?


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

stevesainty said:


> Yes I know, and we have had free prescriptions since January 2015, but this morning I was asked to pay the 10% charge. Has something recently changed as mentioned by the chemist?


I'm not aware of any changes to pensioners getting free prescriptions in the Valencian community.


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

stevesainty said:


> Yes I know, and we have had free prescriptions since January 2015, but this morning I was asked to pay the 10% charge. Has something recently changed as mentioned by the chemist?


Not to my knowledge


----------

